# Heres a question for you



## Jentortmom (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an 8 1/2 yr old DT, that was captive breed. he was given to me right before winter. So he has been inside all winter.

Question....

when he is in his outdoor enclosure he goes in his hide and doesn't come out. But if I let him out of his enclosure outside he roams all over the yard. Any suggesstions?? I don't care if he roams the yard as it is tort safe, but at night, when the dogs are out, or if I am going to be gone most of the day I want him in the safety of his enclosure.


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2009)

well... he could be curious in a new enviroment OR nervous and looking for his place to hide...
While in his enclosure.. he is either happy in his hide or scared to come out.. 
you mention dogs.. they are 'predators' and they could scare him. 
Does he eat?


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 11, 2009)

He eats, the dogs are never around him & he can't see them as he is behind a wood fence. Now that it is warming up, I'll give him a few weeks to get adjusted to being outside again in his pen, we'll see how he does in there, If that doesn't work then I'll have to figure something out.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Jen, when my DTs were new they would tend to hide a lot. After they settled in they were fine. It may just be time he needs.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 12, 2009)

That's what I was thinking, since I got him right before it got cold, so he was only out for a couple weeks then he came in. I left him out yesterday and when I came home he was out of his hide roaming through the weeds in his pen. I think he is starting to settle in.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's great. Mine are still sleeping but it is getting closer. can't wait unitl they are out.


----------

